

Inflation strikes - Mumbai shop burgled of onions worth Rs 18k - kshatrea
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/mumbai/Mumbai-shop-burgled-of-onions-worth-Rs-18k/articleshow/24967502.cms

======
PilateDeGuerre
Good for these thieves choosing illegality over starvation. But looting a shop
in the night is a very individual solution to what is afterall a very
widespread collective problem.

The question in my mind after reading this article is: in a country rife with
corruption and starvation, why are mass expropriations of food i.e. food riots
not more common?

~~~
yashg
The thieves most probably weren't starving. Because you can't eat raw onions
alone and you don't need 260 kg of that. It was stolen with the intent of
selling the onions in the market and make a quick buck.

